# MacKeeper



## senior citizen (Mar 24, 2010)

Is anybody familiar with the MacKeeper program and if so what is your thoughts on it?
Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Waste of money, IMHO. Most of the 'features' it comes with are had with the OS already, are things not needed on a Mac, or available as free open source apps. Even if it was given to me for free, I wouldn't waste hard drive space with it. As a disclaimer, I've never used it, only glanced over it on their website.


----------



## senior citizen (Mar 24, 2010)

Sinclair, thanks once again. Sort of what I had thought of it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Was there a reason you were looking at it?


----------



## senior citizen (Mar 24, 2010)

I ran across it on a Mac site and wondered if it was as good as stated. Thanks again.


----------

